# Very swollen hock



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Big dog has an odd swelling around his offside hock. 2 days ago it was like jelly, today it was more solid. The vet says its probably synovial fluid and just a bursa so he wants to leave it for fear of compromising the sterility. He's not lame, it's not painful. I was told to give it ten days then come back. The vet said he was a bit clueless. 

Anyone experienced anything like this?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sounds like what Alfie had after his op. Has yours had a recent accident?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I would ask for a referral to an ACPAT physio, they are the experts in this field.

Home


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

rona said:


> Sounds like what Alfie had after his op. Has yours had a recent accident?


No, but that's what I said to the vet. His brother's leg felt the same after his cruciate op. I was thinking maybe he'd injured himself pelting through the woods on Christmas day  However, I can't see a wound and he is not in pain.



smokeybear said:


> I would ask for a referral to an ACPAT physio, they are the experts in this field.
> 
> Home


Thanks, I'll have a look at that.

Edit: Lorna, who looked at my horse last year is on there-she's the girl if we need physio. Saying that, a friend is an equine massage therapist, might ask her for some ideas (and her bf is a vet, handy!)


----------



## WorkingSheepDogs (Dec 13, 2012)

physio asap - my lab had bursitis and i wished at the time we had gone to the physio sooner. The vet was fairly clueless and just kept recommending cage rest. As soon as we saw the physio she scanned the area to confirm diagnosis then gave me an exercise/treatment plan over about 3 months which included seeing her every 2nd day to start with for ultrasound therapy. She also rented us a magnetic pulse machine he had to get every day. Hope he's sorted soon.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Crikey, really? I am worried about the look of it, it's not pretty and although it's not affecting him, I am worried about how it might affect him in the future.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Isn't bursitis always painful?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

rona said:


> Isn't bursitis always painful?


No, not always, it depends where it is etc.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd be worried that this is vascular as it's only in one leg!!!!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

rona said:


> I'd be worried that this is vascular as it's only in one leg!!!!


It is quite common to have bursitis in one limb only............... eg tennis elbow.


----------



## WorkingSheepDogs (Dec 13, 2012)

with proper physio treatment you should have no worries - my lab was fine. Occasionally it re-occured but we went straight to the physio and she got him sorted every time, very quickly


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

cinammontoast said:


> Big dog has an odd swelling around his offside hock. 2 days ago it was like jelly, today it was more solid. The vet says its probably synovial fluid and just a bursa so he wants to leave it for fear of compromising the sterility. He's not lame, it's not painful. I was told to give it ten days then come back. The vet said he was a bit clueless.
> 
> Anyone experienced anything like this?


Is it on the hock on the side he favours to lie on, If it is could be a hygroma also called a false bursa, they usually form on elbows and hocks and anywhere skin passes over a boney joint and doesnt naturally have padding. They often start off fluid filled and can get harder. You can get them drained but it can cause more problems then its worth as it can introduce infection and make the problem worse.

Usually with the elbow ones you can protect them from further pressure and trauma where they lay by making a doughnut type padding to protect it and get them to lay on soft padded beds, they are seen more in large breeds who lay on hard surfaces, or you often get them if a dog is laid up re-couperating from surgery or injury a lot too. Although any trauma where skin passes over a bony joint can sometimes cause it.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes, Sleddoghotel, it is on the side he lies on: he prefers the tiled floor to the nice comfy bed. Interesting thought. We've put beds down everywhere he lies to keep him off direct contact with the floor because he has an arthritic knuckle on his fore. 

My physio mate asked if he'd been given anti inflammatories. (He hasn't) I wonder if they would help? She also said physio might exacerbate it and to leave it for a week and rest him. She reckons physio might not be a cure but useful for rehabilitation.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

It sounds exactly like my Great Dane at the moment. She became lame on one leg, slight swelling in the hock area and when I took her to the vet he said he thought she had sprained it and to rest her up for 3 days, then lead walk her for 7. I did this and the very first time she went out it became inflamed again, back to the vet same treatment - did this 3 times until I said to the vet I wasn't convinced it was a sprain, he then took a sample of the fluid from the hock to determine a) what it was and b) what drugs to use. 

It turned out that there was bacteria in the fluid - and she needed 4 weeks of powerful antibiotics to clear it. A whole £200 worth!!

The vet said it is possible that she has had bacteria introduced into her system at some point and it had rested in her joint!

Should have said the vet thought she may suffer from arthritis in that joint at some later stage.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

cinammontoast said:


> Yes, Sleddoghotel, it is on the side he lies on: he prefers the tiled floor to the nice comfy bed. Interesting thought. We've put beds down everywhere he lies to keep him off direct contact with the floor because he has an arthritic knuckle on his fore.
> 
> My physio mate asked if he'd been given anti inflammatories. (He hasn't) I wonder if they would help? She also said physio might exacerbate it and to leave it for a week and rest him. She reckons physio might not be a cure but useful for rehabilitation.


As its an inflammation process that starts it off, may well be worth asking the vet about anti inflamms. Hygroas dont hurt usually unless they become infected I think, in which case they can weep. As far as I know other then that the only way is to protect them from trauma with some kind of padding.
I just remembered these they are called dog Leggs theres pictures on there too that you can compare to see if it looks similar.

Treatment For Dog's Hygroma: DogLeggs Theraputic & Rehabilitative Products

I know they are often more common on elbows but you can get them on hocks


----------

